# Has anyone had an ulcer?



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, how do I know it's not an ulcer I've got rather than reflux as GP says. I had barium meal 2 years ago but pains are worse. It's all very well reading up on syptoms, but I'd be interested to know how people that have had an ulcer actually feel! Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think my Dad noticed anything different with the ulcer from his regular reflux until he saw the blood.


----------

